# Tappan Bait ?



## schooly (Mar 15, 2006)

IS there any where near Tappan to get minnows?
THX
school


----------



## pitchin (Apr 3, 2005)

Tappan Lake Marina - Phone: 740-269-2031 used to carry bait. It may be worth a call. Last time I was down the bait shop across from the public ramps on 250 was closed.
Good luck


----------



## Hatchetman (Apr 13, 2004)

schooly said:


> IS there any where near Tappan to get minnows?
> THX
> school



About a mile on the Uhrichsville side of the dam is Holly Marine, have minnows, worms and wax worms. It's across 250 from the propane gas place, lotsa pontoon's and boats in the field....


----------



## Specwar (Sep 22, 2014)

Not 100% certain, but I think it is on Plum Run Road. Hatchetman has the location correct.


----------



## BuckeyeFishinNut (Feb 8, 2005)

Last Stop Bait and tackle is open 24/7, just push the Ring door bell on the shop. they are in Uhrichsville on 800


----------



## schooly (Mar 15, 2006)

Thank You


----------

